# Bicycle Heaven, Pittsburgh, Saturday



## Howard Gordon (Aug 21, 2021)

Sunny and hot. Good turnout and variety.  More fun on Sunday.  Lots going on in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 21, 2021)

Howard Gordon said:


> View attachment 1465888
> 
> View attachment 1465889
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICS OF PARTS AND BIKES , HOWARD ,


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2021)

Thank you for posting the pictures Howard; looks like it was a fun swap!  Those "Super Snail" wheel discs are rad!


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks Howard, alot of great pics and smiling faces. Must of been a good swap (great weather).


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 23, 2021)

Great lot of images Howey, wish I knew sooner. I am just south of Pittsburgh and probably would have came out to the show. 
May have even found a couple parts I'm after for my Astro Flite. 
Looked like it was a good day for it. Hope you sold a lot of stuff!


----------



## kingsting (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks for posting! The weather people lied to us once again and it was hotter than expected. Still a great turnout and a very nice variety of stuff showed up. Good time as always!


----------



## Boris (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks for the photos Howard!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 24, 2021)

Hi Howard, great pics, thanks for sharing! Looks well attended and great weather.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Aug 28, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> Great lot of images Howey, wish I knew sooner. I am just south of Pittsburgh and probably would have came out to the show.
> May have even found a couple parts I'm after for my Astro Flite.
> Looked like it was a good day for it. Hope you sold a lot of stuff!



What do you need for the ASTRO Flite?


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 28, 2021)

kickstand, front fender ornament, rear fender reflector, control knobs and guts to rear luggage rack light. Debating on adding new decals/handgrips but I kind of like the old tattered look






Tuxguy66 said:


> What do you need for the ASTRO Flite?


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Aug 28, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> kickstand, front fender ornament, rear fender reflector, control knobs and guts to rear luggage rack light. Debating on adding new decals/handgrips but I kind of like the old tattered look
> View attachment 1469020



I was hoping to be able to help you out, unfortunately I don't have the parts you're looking for.


----------



## MrCrazyHair (Aug 29, 2021)

Tuxguy66 said:


> I was hoping to be able to help you out, unfortunately I don't have the parts you're looking for.



Hey thanks for asking. What do you think a bike like this would be worth? There isn't much sales info on this bike. It is all original, even the zephyer flight tires and down to the pristine green felt perfectly in tact around inner rim. Seems the tires have never been all the way off the rims. One guy on here was saying he won best in show with this model he has. 
Anyways
thanks again
Buzzard


----------



## mike j (Aug 29, 2021)

Great photo's Howard, thanks for posting. Do you have any idea what this handsome devil is? Seems pretty unique, complete & seemed to have caught your eye too.


----------



## PLERR (Aug 29, 2021)

mike j said:


> Great photo's Howard, thanks for posting. Do you have any idea what this handsome devil is? Seems pretty unique, complete & seemed to have caught your eye too.



This bike was fantastic. I talked to the owner about it for a while. It's a Huffman, one year only model, and it was priced at $2,200. It needs two badges, one on the seat post and one on the head tube. Seller has the seat post badge but not the other. Those aluminum (?) appliques really make the bike stand out. The design of the tank, rack, and guard are just so well done.

The girl on the right, however, is not available. That's my girlfriend. 😁 👍


----------



## mike j (Aug 29, 2021)

That was gonna be my second question. 😆😆. Thanks for the info.@PLERR


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Aug 29, 2021)

MrCrazyHair said:


> Hey thanks for asking. What do you think a bike like this would be worth? There isn't much sales info on this bike. It is all original, even the zephyer flight tires and down to the pristine green felt perfectly in tact around inner rim. Seems the tires have never been all the way off the rims. One guy on here was saying he won best in show with this model he has.
> Anyways
> thanks again
> Buzzard



First let me say that I am new to this hobby so I'm not fully versed in values etc.. I think if you have it all original and correct, cleaned up but not restored (keep the original factory paint), NOS tires if the ones on the bike are roached (keep originals on otherwise), you would be well over $600.00 for it. I would think the you would be able to price it at 15 and maybe get that, depending on the buyer. If you bought it for 6, which you may have, I would definitely put it at 15, maybe 20. Let the haggling begin! Ultimately,  it's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. In it's current state it was worth what you paid for it. In the retail world, you always try to double your investment dollars. 'Course I could be way low on those numbers as well.


----------



## JLF (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing all the photos, looks like it was a fun time!  

Of course these photos made me realize that I NEED a Sears Screamer, that red Colson, the CW Racing BMX, and...


----------

